# My R33 isnt Idling....Help!



## bulletpruuf (May 4, 2009)

my stock fuel pump just died on me recently, so after upgrading to a gtr fuel pump my car isnt idling anymore ,i can hear the pump running then it would cut out ,seconds later the car would cut off.It will idle if i disengage the throttle body harness ,but cuts off wen i attach it back, im licked...someone help


----------



## Godzilla33 (May 5, 2009)

if you sit at idle with out touching the throttle, does your pump stop after a couple of seconds but as soon as you touch it you hear the pump cut back in & all is fine until you return to idle again? If thats what its doing then you have the same problem as I had with mine.... had me f...d for a while! with mine it was a problem behind the back seat on the drivers side, there is some swith thing there & all I did was bypassed it with a bit of wire, something to do with the earth to the fuel pump, maybe some sort of safety swith?? not sure. but after that, all problems solved! from memory its in the cavity under the parcel shelf. good luck! hope that helps


----------



## bulletpruuf (May 4, 2009)

*thnx*

thanks for that info, thats exactly wat my car is doing,imma get on that asap


----------



## bulletpruuf (May 4, 2009)

hey, do u happen to have an better discription of wat /where i shud be lookin for the ground point???a pic maybe


----------



## vernila (Aug 28, 2009)

Nissan Skyline R33 gts-t about 3weeks ago now ... nothing to the engine - turbo isn't even spooling up - above that is motorway gears .... this made a bit of a difference and smoother idling - cool. get NGK iridium 7's 8's ... putting morrisons road chowder in it aint gonna help you in the long run. ...

thanks for posting.

*nissan*


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

vernila said:


> Nissan Skyline R33 gts-t about 3weeks ago now ... nothing to the engine - turbo isn't even spooling up - above that is motorway gears .... this made a bit of a difference and smoother idling - cool. get NGK iridium 7's 8's ... putting morrisons road chowder in it aint gonna help you in the long run. ...
> 
> thanks for posting.
> 
> *nissan*


wtf are you smokin


----------

